# [SOLVED] libgnomecanvas-python läßt sich nicht kompilieren

## Jefferson

Habe Probleme beim Installieren von gnome. Das Packet libgnomecanvas-python läßt sich nicht kompilieren. 

python-updater hat nichts geholfen, revdep-rebuild sagt das alles in Ordnung ist.

Kennt einer von euch das Problem und hat eventuell einen Rat parat?

```

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) dev-python/libgnomecanvas-python-2.28.1

 * gnome-python-2.28.1.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                                                      [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking gnome-python-2.28.1.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/libgnomecanvas-python-2.28.1/work

 * Fixing OMF Makefiles ...                                              [ ok ]

 * Running elibtoolize in: gnome-python-2.28.1/

 *   Applying portage/2.2 patch ...

 *   Applying sed/1.5.6 patch ...

 *   Applying as-needed/2.2.6 patch ...

 * Fixing OMF Makefiles ...                                              [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/libgnomecanvas-python-2.28.1/work

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/libgnomecanvas-python-2.28.1/work/gnome-python-2.28.1 ...

 * Building of dev-python/libgnomecanvas-python-2.28.1 with CPython 2.7...

 * econf: updating gnome-python-2.28.1-2.7/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

 * econf: updating gnome-python-2.28.1-2.7/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating gnome-python-2.28.1/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

 * econf: updating gnome-python-2.28.1/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --disable-allbindings --enable-gnomecanvas

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... gcc3

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for fgrep... /bin/grep -F

checking for ld used by i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for BSD- or MS-compatible name lister (nm)... /usr/bin/nm -B

checking the name lister (/usr/bin/nm -B) interface... BSD nm

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 1572864

checking whether the shell understands some XSI constructs... yes

checking whether the shell understands "+="... yes

checking for /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-objdump... i686-pc-linux-gnu-objdump

checking how to recognize dependent libraries... pass_all

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip... i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc object... ok

checking how to run the C preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking for dlfcn.h... yes

checking for objdir... .libs

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC -DPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc PIC flag -fPIC -DPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc static flag -static works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... (cached) yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... no

configure: creating ./config.lt

config.lt: creating libtool

checking for a Python interpreter with version >= 2.2... python

checking for python... /usr/bin/python

checking for python version... 2.7

checking for python platform... linux2

checking for python script directory... ${prefix}/lib/python2.7/site-packages

checking for python extension module directory... ${exec_prefix}/lib/python2.7/site-packages

checking for headers required to compile python extensions... found

checking for python libraries... -L/usr/lib -lm -lpthread -ldl  -lutil -lpython2.7

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config... no

checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes

checking for PYGOBJECT... yes

checking for PYGTK... yes

checking for pygobject-codegen-2.0... /usr/bin/pygobject-codegen-2.0

checking for conflicting pygtk versions... none

checking for pygtk defs... /usr/share/pygtk/2.0/defs

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.16... yes

checking for GLIB - version >= 2.6.0... yes (version 2.28.8)

checking for pkg-config... (cached) /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking for GTK+ - version >= 2.6.0... yes (version 2.24.5)

checking for prctl... yes

checking for setproctitle... no

checking for PYORBIT... yes

checking for GNOMECANVAS... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread understands -Wall... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread understands -std=c9x... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread understands -fno-strict-aliasing... yes

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating docs/Makefile

config.status: creating docs/gnomevfs/Makefile

config.status: creating gconf/Makefile

config.status: creating gnome/Makefile

config.status: creating gnomevfs/Makefile

config.status: creating gnomecanvas/Makefile

config.status: creating bonobo/Makefile

config.status: creating tests/Makefile

config.status: creating gnome-python.spec

config.status: creating gnome-python-2.0.pc

config.status: creating PKG-INFO

config.status: creating config.h

config.status: executing depfiles commands

config.status: executing libtool commands

The following modules will be built:

gnomecanvas

The following modules will NOT be built:

gnome

gnome.ui

gnomevfs

gnomevfs.bonobo

gnome-vfs python module support

gconf

bonobo

bonobo.activation

bonobo.ui

*****************************************************************************

*** WARNING: You are using a deprecated build system (autotools).

***          You should be using WAF instead; see the file INSTALL.WAF.

***          The autotools build system will be removed in a future version.

*****************************************************************************

 * Building of dev-python/libgnomecanvas-python-2.28.1 with CPython 2.7...

make -j3 

make  all-recursive

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/libgnomecanvas-python-2.28.1/work/gnome-python-2.28.1-2.7'

Making all in docs

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/libgnomecanvas-python-2.28.1/work/gnome-python-2.28.1-2.7/docs'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/libgnomecanvas-python-2.28.1/work/gnome-python-2.28.1-2.7/docs'

make[3]: F��r das Ziel ��all-am�� ist nichts zu tun.

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/libgnomecanvas-python-2.28.1/work/gnome-python-2.28.1-2.7/docs'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/libgnomecanvas-python-2.28.1/work/gnome-python-2.28.1-2.7/docs'

Making all in gnomecanvas

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/libgnomecanvas-python-2.28.1/work/gnome-python-2.28.1-2.7/gnomecanvas'

/bin/sh ../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I/usr/include/python2.7 -I/usr/include/python2.7 -pthread -D_REENTRANT -DQT_SHARED -I/usr/include/pygtk-2.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/directfb -I/usr/include/libpng15 -I/usr/include/qt4 -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore     -pthread -D_REENTRANT -DQT_SHARED -I/usr/include/libgnomecanvas-2.0 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/gail-1.0 -I/usr/include/libart-2.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/directfb -I/usr/include/libpng15 -I/usr/include/qt4 -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore   -O3 -march=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -std=c9x -fno-strict-aliasing -MT gnomecanvas_la-canvasmodule.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/gnomecanvas_la-canvasmodule.Tpo -c -o gnomecanvas_la-canvasmodule.lo `test -f 'canvasmodule.c' || echo './'`canvasmodule.c

(cd . \

 && /usr/bin/pygobject-codegen-2.0 \

    --py_ssize_t-clean \

    --load-types ../bonobo/bonobo-arg-types.py \

    --register /usr/share/pygtk/2.0/defs/pango-types.defs \

    --register /usr/share/pygtk/2.0/defs/gdk-types.defs \

    --register /usr/share/pygtk/2.0/defs/gtk-types.defs \

    --register ../bonobo/bonobo-types.defs \

    --register ../bonobo/bonoboui-types.defs \

    --override canvas.override \

    --prefix pycanvas canvas.defs) > gen-canvas.c \

&& cp gen-canvas.c canvas.c \

&& rm -f gen-canvas.c

libtool: compile:  i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I/usr/include/python2.7 -I/usr/include/python2.7 -pthread -D_REENTRANT -DQT_SHARED -I/usr/include/pygtk-2.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/directfb -I/usr/include/libpng15 -I/usr/include/qt4 -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore -pthread -D_REENTRANT -DQT_SHARED -I/usr/include/libgnomecanvas-2.0 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/gail-1.0 -I/usr/include/libart-2.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/directfb -I/usr/include/libpng15 -I/usr/include/qt4 -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore -O3 -march=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -std=c9x -fno-strict-aliasing -MT gnomecanvas_la-canvasmodule.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/gnomecanvas_la-canvasmodule.Tpo -c canvasmodule.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/gnomecanvas_la-canvasmodule.o

mv -f .deps/gnomecanvas_la-canvasmodule.Tpo .deps/gnomecanvas_la-canvasmodule.Plo

Warning: Constructor for GnomeCanvas needs to be updated to new API

         See http://live.gnome.org/PyGTK_2fWhatsNew28#update-constructors

Warning: Constructor for GnomeCanvasItem needs to be updated to new API

         See http://live.gnome.org/PyGTK_2fWhatsNew28#update-constructors

Warning: Constructor for GnomeCanvasGroup needs to be updated to new API

         See http://live.gnome.org/PyGTK_2fWhatsNew28#update-constructors

Warning: Constructor for GnomeCanvasClipgroup needs to be updated to new API

         See http://live.gnome.org/PyGTK_2fWhatsNew28#update-constructors

Warning: Constructor for GnomeCanvasLine needs to be updated to new API

         See http://live.gnome.org/PyGTK_2fWhatsNew28#update-constructors

Warning: Constructor for GnomeCanvasPixbuf needs to be updated to new API

         See http://live.gnome.org/PyGTK_2fWhatsNew28#update-constructors

Warning: Constructor for GnomeCanvasRichText needs to be updated to new API

         See http://live.gnome.org/PyGTK_2fWhatsNew28#update-constructors

Warning: Constructor for GnomeCanvasShape needs to be updated to new API

         See http://live.gnome.org/PyGTK_2fWhatsNew28#update-constructors

Warning: Constructor for GnomeCanvasRE needs to be updated to new API

         See http://live.gnome.org/PyGTK_2fWhatsNew28#update-constructors

Warning: Constructor for GnomeCanvasRect needs to be updated to new API

         See http://live.gnome.org/PyGTK_2fWhatsNew28#update-constructors

Warning: Constructor for GnomeCanvasEllipse needs to be updated to new API

         See http://live.gnome.org/PyGTK_2fWhatsNew28#update-constructors

Warning: Constructor for GnomeCanvasPolygon needs to be updated to new API

         See http://live.gnome.org/PyGTK_2fWhatsNew28#update-constructors

Warning: Constructor for GnomeCanvasBpath needs to be updated to new API

         See http://live.gnome.org/PyGTK_2fWhatsNew28#update-constructors

Warning: Constructor for GnomeCanvasText needs to be updated to new API

         See http://live.gnome.org/PyGTK_2fWhatsNew28#update-constructors

Warning: Constructor for GnomeCanvasWidget needs to be updated to new API

         See http://live.gnome.org/PyGTK_2fWhatsNew28#update-constructors

***INFO*** The coverage of global functions is 100.00% (1/1)

***INFO*** The coverage of methods is 100.00% (47/47)

***INFO*** There are no declared virtual proxies.

***INFO*** There are no declared virtual accessors.

***INFO*** There are no declared interface proxies.

/bin/sh ../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I/usr/include/python2.7 -I/usr/include/python2.7 -pthread -D_REENTRANT -DQT_SHARED -I/usr/include/pygtk-2.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/directfb -I/usr/include/libpng15 -I/usr/include/qt4 -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore     -pthread -D_REENTRANT -DQT_SHARED -I/usr/include/libgnomecanvas-2.0 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/gail-1.0 -I/usr/include/libart-2.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/directfb -I/usr/include/libpng15 -I/usr/include/qt4 -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore   -O3 -march=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -std=c9x -fno-strict-aliasing -MT gnomecanvas_la-canvas.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/gnomecanvas_la-canvas.Tpo -c -o gnomecanvas_la-canvas.lo `test -f 'canvas.c' || echo './'`canvas.c

libtool: compile:  i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I/usr/include/python2.7 -I/usr/include/python2.7 -pthread -D_REENTRANT -DQT_SHARED -I/usr/include/pygtk-2.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/directfb -I/usr/include/libpng15 -I/usr/include/qt4 -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore -pthread -D_REENTRANT -DQT_SHARED -I/usr/include/libgnomecanvas-2.0 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/gail-1.0 -I/usr/include/libart-2.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/directfb -I/usr/include/libpng15 -I/usr/include/qt4 -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore -O3 -march=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -std=c9x -fno-strict-aliasing -MT gnomecanvas_la-canvas.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/gnomecanvas_la-canvas.Tpo -c canvas.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/gnomecanvas_la-canvas.o

mv -f .deps/gnomecanvas_la-canvas.Tpo .deps/gnomecanvas_la-canvas.Plo

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread -pthread -D_REENTRANT -DQT_SHARED -I/usr/include/libgnomecanvas-2.0 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/gail-1.0 -I/usr/include/libart-2.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/directfb -I/usr/include/libpng15 -I/usr/include/qt4 -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore   -O3 -march=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -std=c9x -fno-strict-aliasing -module -avoid-version -no-undefined -export-symbols-regex initgnomecanvas -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o gnomecanvas.la -rpath /usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/gtk-2.0 gnomecanvas_la-canvasmodule.lo gnomecanvas_la-canvas.lo -pthread -lgnomecanvas-2 -lart_lgpl_2 -lgtk-x11-2.0 -lgdk-x11-2.0 -latk-1.0 -lgio-2.0 -lpangoft2-1.0 -lpangocairo-1.0 -lgdk_pixbuf-2.0 -lcairo -lpango-1.0 -lfreetype -lfontconfig -lgobject-2.0 -lgmodule-2.0 -lgthread-2.0 -lrt -lglib-2.0 -L/usr/lib -lm -lpthread -ldl  -lutil -lpython2.7 

libtool: link: /usr/bin/nm -B  .libs/gnomecanvas_la-canvasmodule.o .libs/gnomecanvas_la-canvas.o   | sed -n -e 's/^.*[    ]\([ABCDGIRSTW][ABCDGIRSTW]*\)[    ][    ]*\([_A-Za-z][_A-Za-z0-9]*\)$/\1 \2 \2/p' | /bin/sed 's/.* //' | sort | uniq > .libs/gnomecanvas.exp

/usr/bin/nm: .libs/gnomecanvas_la-canvasmodule.o: File format not recognized

/usr/bin/nm: .libs/gnomecanvas_la-canvas.o: File format not recognized

libtool: link: /bin/grep -E -e "initgnomecanvas" ".libs/gnomecanvas.exp" > ".libs/gnomecanvas.expT"

libtool: link: mv -f ".libs/gnomecanvas.expT" ".libs/gnomecanvas.exp"

libtool: link: echo "{ global:" > .libs/gnomecanvas.ver

libtool: link:  cat .libs/gnomecanvas.exp | sed -e "s/\(.*\)/\1;/" >> .libs/gnomecanvas.ver

libtool: link:  echo "local: *; };" >> .libs/gnomecanvas.ver

libtool: link:  i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -shared  .libs/gnomecanvas_la-canvasmodule.o .libs/gnomecanvas_la-canvas.o   -Wl,--as-needed -lgnomecanvas-2 /usr/lib/libart_lgpl_2.so -lgtk-x11-2.0 -lgdk-x11-2.0 /usr/lib/libatk-1.0.so -lgio-2.0 -lpangoft2-1.0 -lpangocairo-1.0 -lgdk_pixbuf-2.0 -lcairo -lpango-1.0 /usr/lib/libfontconfig.so -lfreetype -lz -lbz2 -lexpat -lgobject-2.0 -lgmodule-2.0 -lgthread-2.0 -lrt -lglib-2.0 -L/usr/lib -lm -lpthread -ldl -lutil -lpython2.7  -pthread -pthread -march=i686 -Wl,-O1 -pthread   -pthread -Wl,-soname -Wl,gnomecanvas.so -Wl,-version-script -Wl,.libs/gnomecanvas.ver -o .libs/gnomecanvas.so

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.3/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld:.libs/gnomecanvas.ver:2: syntax error in VERSION script

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [gnomecanvas.la] Fehler 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/libgnomecanvas-python-2.28.1/work/gnome-python-2.28.1-2.7/gnomecanvas'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/libgnomecanvas-python-2.28.1/work/gnome-python-2.28.1-2.7'

make: *** [all] Fehler 2

emake failed

 * ERROR: dev-python/libgnomecanvas-python-2.28.1 failed (compile phase):

 *   Building failed with CPython 2.7 in building() function

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   75:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 5745:  Called gnome-python-common_src_compile

 *   environment, line 2886:  Called python_execute_function '-s' 'building'

 *   environment, line 4123:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                       die "${failure_message}";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =dev-python/libgnomecanvas-python-2.28.1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =dev-python/libgnomecanvas-python-2.28.1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/dev-python:libgnomecanvas-python-2.28.1:20120106-193834.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/libgnomecanvas-python-2.28.1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/libgnomecanvas-python-2.28.1/work/gnome-python-2.28.1'

>>> Failed to emerge dev-python/libgnomecanvas-python-2.28.1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/log/portage/dev-python:libgnomecanvas-python-2.28.1:20120106-193834.log'

 * IMPORTANT: 4 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

```

Last edited by Jefferson on Sun Jan 08, 2012 9:07 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hmm die Fehlermeldungen...

```
*****************************************************************************

*** WARNING: You are using a deprecated build system (autotools).

***          You should be using WAF instead; see the file INSTALL.WAF.

***          The autotools build system will be removed in a future version.

***************************************************************************** 
```

```
Warning: Constructor for GnomeCanvas needs to be updated to new API

         See http://live.gnome.org/PyGTK_2fWhatsNew28#update-constructors

Warning: Constructor for GnomeCanvasItem needs to be updated to new API

         See http://live.gnome.org/PyGTK_2fWhatsNew28#update-constructors

Warning: Constructor for GnomeCanvasGroup needs to be updated to new API

         See http://live.gnome.org/PyGTK_2fWhatsNew28#update-constructors

Warning: Constructor for GnomeCanvasClipgroup needs to be updated to new API

         See http://live.gnome.org/PyGTK_2fWhatsNew28#update-constructors

Warning: Constructor for GnomeCanvasLine needs to be updated to new API

         See http://live.gnome.org/PyGTK_2fWhatsNew28#update-constructors

Warning: Constructor for GnomeCanvasPixbuf needs to be updated to new API

         See http://live.gnome.org/PyGTK_2fWhatsNew28#update-constructors 
```

Sind doch interessant. Versuch mal

dev-python/gtkspell-python

dev-python/gtkhtml-python

dev-python/gnome-python-extras-base

dev-python/gnome-python-base

dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-base

Neu zu bauen, ODER schau einfach in die abhängigkeiten von dev-python/libgnomecanvas-python.

Das ist aber keine gezielte Lösung sondern eine Vermuteter-Schrotflinten-Tipp!

----------

## Jefferson

Auch "Schrotflinten-Tips" sind willkommen  :Wink: 

Hat aber nicht funktioniert.

----------

## LinuxTom

Hast Du mal

```
python-updater
```

laufen lassen?

----------

## Jefferson

python-updater ist durchgelaufen, hat aber nix gebracht.

Habe hier python Version 2.7 und 3.1 installiert und es mit beiden Versionen erfolglos probiert.

----------

## franzf

Welche binutils-Version hast du installiert? Mit welchen USE-Flags?

Kannst du mal den Inhalt jenes ominösen "/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/libgnomecanvas-python-2.28.1/work/gnome-python-2.28.1-2.7/gnomecanvas/.libs/gnomecanvas.ver" posten?

Ich hoffe die Datei liegt dort, wenn nicht, mach einfach

```
find /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/libgnomecanvas-python-2.28.1 -name gnomecanvas.ver
```

----------

## Jefferson

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Welche binutils-Version hast du installiert? Mit welchen USE-Flags? 
> 
> 

 

Ist die aktuellste Version die vorhanden ist.

```

sys-devel/binutils-2.21.1-r1  USE="nls zlib -multislot -multitarget -static-libs -test -vanilla"

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Kannst du mal den Inhalt jenes ominösen "/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/libgnomecanvas-python-2.28.1/work/gnome-python-2.28.1-2.7/gnomecanvas/.libs/gnomecanvas.ver" posten? 
> 
> 

 

Der Inhalt ist ziemlich dürftig - nur die beiden nachfolgenden Zeilen

```

{ global:

local: *; };

```

----------

## franzf

Tjo, und so sollte es ausschauen:

```
{ global:

initgnomecanvas;

local: *; };
```

Bissl auf b.g.o nach "syntax error in VERSION script" suchen, sagt mir:

* emerge -uDN world

* revdep-rebuild

* ccache aus den FEATURES nehmen

Hilft das?

----------

## Jefferson

ccache hat geholfen   :Very Happy: 

Am Ende hat portage die nachfolgende Warnung ausgegeben bzgl. file collision(s).

```

>>> Installing (1 of 1) dev-python/libgnomecanvas-python-2.28.1

 * This package will overwrite one or more files that may belong to other

 * packages (see list below). You can use a command such as `portageq

 * owners / <filename>` to identify the installed package that owns a

 * file. If portageq reports that only one package owns a file then do

 * NOT file a bug report. A bug report is only useful if it identifies at

 * least two or more packages that are known to install the same file(s).

 * If a collision occurs and you can not explain where the file came from

 * then you should simply ignore the collision since there is not enough

 * information to determine if a real problem exists. Please do NOT file

 * a bug report at http://bugs.gentoo.org unless you report exactly which

 * two packages install the same file(s). Once again, please do NOT file

 * a bug report unless you have completely understood the above message.

 * 

 * Detected file collision(s):

 * 

 *    /usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gnomecanvas.so

 *    /usr/share/pygtk/2.0/defs/canvas.defs

 *    /usr/share/doc/libgnomecanvas-python-2.28.1/ChangeLog.bz2

 *    /usr/share/doc/libgnomecanvas-python-2.28.1/NEWS.bz2

 *    /usr/share/doc/libgnomecanvas-python-2.28.1/AUTHORS.bz2

 *    /usr/share/doc/libgnomecanvas-python-2.28.1/README.bz2

 * 

 * Searching all installed packages for file collisions...

 * 

 * Press Ctrl-C to Stop

 * 

 * None of the installed packages claim the file(s).

 * 

 * Package 'dev-python/libgnomecanvas-python-2.28.1' merged despite file

 * collisions. If necessary, refer to your elog messages for the whole

 * content of the above message.

 * Compilation and optimization of Python modules for CPython 2.7 ...    [ ok ]

```

Warum stört den jetzt ccache beim kompilieren. Kannst du mich mal in kurzen Zügen schlau machen oder mal einen Link oder ähnliches posten wo man das nachlesen kann?

----------

